# A Baby Sister For My TT



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Please excuse this slightly (OK VERY) off-topic post but I've just taken delivery of a new A3 car and I thought some of you may be interested in it especially as quite a bit of the technology is now on the new TT Mark 3. This post is from Audi-Sport.net. 
The spec I went for was:

◦	A3 Sportback  S-Line 1.4TFSI COD S-Tronic 150hp
◦	Glacier White
◦	Black Nappa leather 
◦	Audi 5 Year Warranty
◦	Audi parking system plus with Park Assist
◦	Audi Sound System 
◦	Black Styling package
◦	Deletion of technology designation at rear
◦	Deselection of sports suspension
◦	Driver Assistance package
◦	Electric adjustable heated folding door mirrors
◦	Electric lumbar support
◦	Extended mono-pur interior finish
◦	Heated front seats
◦	Hold Assist
◦	Interior light package
◦	LED Headlights
◦	Light & rain sensor package
◦	Non smoking package
◦	Privacy glass
◦	Reversible load floor mat
◦	Technology package with mobile phone  integration - High with Audi Connect
◦	Towing equipment

Glospete and family are excited to welcome our new little A3 Sportback into the world - delivered at 10.30am on Monday 4 August at Audi Exeter. She weighs 1235kg and is absolutely gorgeous. Her face is very similar to her elder TT brother and her colouring matches his. Dad was there at the delivery so a special bond has been created. Her LEDs light up our lives and every little noise fills our heart with joy!

OK, enough of this drivel! At the appointed hour my wife and I drove into Exeter in glorious sunshine and there in the special delivery room (oh no, here I go again!) there was my A3 Sportback, resplendent in her silver Audi delivery gown:



















Our salesman, Stephen Chapman, who has attended to us so well throughout the pregnancy (stop it please!) - I mean order and build process - was there ready to welcome us to the showroom and after coffee and a chat about his A3 eTron course at Munich last week, we cleared the paperwork and moved to the delivery room. I am so pleased that I went for the Black Styling Pack on the Glacier White as it contrasts beautifully with it:




























Stephen says that a normal handover takes about an hour (our TT took about that long last May) but when a car has a high spec like mine he says they set aside 3-4 hours! There are so many features and options to check and go through on this car:










Popped in the Three SIM and were connected immediately so had a quick browse of Google Earth - amazing.

They had actually set out part of their Audi Exeter car park to mimic parallel and perpendicular parking so that I could get acquainted with these Park Assist features before he let me loose on the open roads of Devon. I was blown away by the Park Assist - I let Stephen show me first and to see the steering wheel twirling this way and that and then make a perfect parallel park. And then I tried and it was perfect! Perpendicular parking was next and that was equally amazing.
































































The car came with the requisite ½ tank fuel and the 1L of oil and Stephen gave me free of charge 2 nice keyrings plus 3 AMI leads - a green collar version for my iPhone 5, a red collar version for my wife's iPhone 4 and another for USB connections. I hadn't realised that inside the arm rest box was not only the AMI connector but another USB for charging only. That'll be very useful.

The 20 mile journey home from Exeter was uneventful (thank goodness) but I got to try out a few of the features including the wonderful Audi Sound System (no crackling! Ouch, sorry to you B&O owners). I decided that ACC and Lane Assist would wait for another day when I had become more familiar with the car.



















Home and the sun had gone in (usual in Devon!) but time to introduce her to her brother. They seemed to get on OK and they both have identical garages so no favouritism, although the TT does have a nice fleece cover as it doesn't and won't get used as much as the A3.

A few more album shots:























































A quick check of Google Earth and Street View of a location in Exeter and you could say SOFA so good but I wouldn't dare.



















I'd copied some music to a 64GB SD card and lo and behold all the album artwork showed up - so having read so much about the problems people had had I needn't have worried.



















The radar sensor is the dome version which I think looks quite cool but I haven't seen an A3 with the flat version so can't compare. So long as it works it's fine with me whatever its shape!

I haven't had time to upload the CD (or is it a DVD) Manual to the car yet so I may be keeping my wife busy on the journey tomorrow asking her about the various features.

Unfortunately I didn't have time to fit the alloy pedal covers and alloy footrest cover so that will have to wait until later in the week.

But a fantastic day and once again Stephen Chapman at Audi Exeter was a star throughout the process. It's the second car we've bought from Exeter and I'd have no hesitation in recommending them to anybody.

More thoughts when I've clocked up a few miles!

Actually by now I've used the Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) a few times and it is amazing - just set a speed and the car maintains this speed until the radar picks up the car in front whereupon it slows the car - to a stop if necessary - and then starts again all without me touching brake or accelerator.


----------



## donnynsc (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice! Congrat!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations on the new family member. The technology all looks fascinating. 8)


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Great way to spend... what... £33,000 ?

Did you get auto lights in there somewhere? And dual climate control?
What's with the deselect sports suspension - doesn't it come with S-Line suspension as standard?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Great way to spend... what... £33,000 ?
> 
> Did you get auto lights in there somewhere? And dual climate control?
> What's with the deselect sports suspension - doesn't it come with S-Line suspension as standard?


Nah much less than that - at discounted price anyway! :lol:

Yes Light and Rain sensor package is in there, together with High Beam Assist with the LED headlights. And dual climate control is standard with Sport and S-Line models.

The Sport and S-Line A3s come as standard with Sport Suspension which is 15mm lowered with stiffer suspension and dampers. You can chooses to de-select this and have SE suspension and most reviewers and my own experience from test drives says this is the optimum. But the real hardcore drivers can choose S-Line suspension which is lowered by a further 10mm (so now 25mm lower than the SE) and I don't know of anybody who has chosen this - it shakes your fillings out apparently!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Having had an '07 A3 with SE suspension I agree it's better than Sport which bobbles around a bit, even though it's firmer in the corners.

Strangely, having read all the reviews about S-Line suspension for the TT it gives a far better ride that Sport once again (no SE suspension option in the TT). TT reviewers always say to go for Sport but it's truly horrible! S-Line or Mag Ride every time!

:wink:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Having had an '07 A3 with SE suspension I agree it's better than Sport which bobbles around a bit, even though it's firmer in the corners.
> 
> Strangely, having read all the reviews about S-Line suspension for the TT it gives a far better ride that Sport once again (no SE suspension option in the TT). TT reviewers always say to go for Sport but it's truly horrible! S-Line or Mag Ride every time!
> 
> :wink:


I guess we're all different as I found that my ideal combination on my TT was 19" wheels with Sport suspension. But the S-Line on the TT wasn't that much harder to be honest.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I was going to buy a new A3 but got the TT instead!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

90TJM said:


> I was going to buy a new A3 but got the TT instead!


I realise that I'm lucky to have both!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

glospete said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Having had an '07 A3 with SE suspension I agree it's better than Sport which bobbles around a bit, even though it's firmer in the corners.
> ...


I test drove a 2.0Tfsi Black Edition with S-Line suspension and 19" wheels purely to cross it off my list as all the reviews advise. Stepped out of that and straight into a Sport model with Sport suspension and 17" wheels and drove exactly the same extended test drive route. Stepped out and firmly crossed Sport suspension off my list. Maybe the 19" wheels on yours help the ride some?
I just couldn't get over how it bobbled around all the time whereas the S-Line absorbed the road irregularities so much better.
But, as you say, we're all different! 
The moral is... never believe the reviewers about anything. Try EVERY option then decide for yourself.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> The moral is... never believe the reviewers about anything. Try EVERY option then decide for yourself.


+1


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

glospete said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to buy a new A3 but got the TT instead!
> ...


I have to put up with a Fiat 500 also!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

All of the features sounds great. Now when can I retro-fit them into my TT?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

I've only just learnt that some of the really great features on the A3 such as Adaptive Cruise Control and Autonomous Emergency Braking will not even be offered as options on the Mark 3 TT. I can't understand why when the MQB (i think it's called) platform is the same as the A3. But then they include Park Assist as an option which although interesting is hardly a must-have for the TT, whereas the Adaptive Cruise Control is simply amazing.


----------



## welshrover (Jun 23, 2014)

glospete said:


> Glospete and family are excited to welcome our new little A3 Sportback into the world - delivered at 10.30am on Monday 4 August at Audi Exeter. She weighs 1235kg and is absolutely gorgeous. Her face is very similar to her elder TT brother and her colouring matches his. Dad was there at the delivery so a special bond has been created. Her LEDs light up our lives and every little noise fills our heart with joy!


PMSL!!! I do like them in White, Congrats.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

welshrover said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Glospete and family are excited to welcome our new little A3 Sportback into the world - delivered at 10.30am on Monday 4 August at Audi Exeter. She weighs 1235kg and is absolutely gorgeous. Her face is very similar to her elder TT brother and her colouring matches his. Dad was there at the delivery so a special bond has been created. Her LEDs light up our lives and every little noise fills our heart with joy!
> ...


I had to Google PMSL - thanks, I'm glad you like my slightly off-centre humour! Yes the car is amazing and IMO in white with the black styling pack it hits the spot!


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations, enjoy!
I love the auto hold feature, but dangerous when you go back to one without.
I have many times had to catch car rolling towards the house.......


----------

